# Dunhill Cabreras Cigar Review - Nice cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Pleasant smoking,mild yet good taste. So far the whole box has burned & smoked well. Overall nice experience

Read the full review here: Dunhill Cabreras Cigar Review - Nice cigar


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks:beerchug:


----------

